# Dirty mind optical illusion.



## cj9788




----------



## hilmar2k

I have that same lamp. I'll never be able to look at it the same way again.......


----------



## matt

Someone must be desperate for a woman if a lamp is looking sexy to you.


----------



## armophob

hilmar2k said:


> I have that same lamp. I'll never be able to look at it the same way again.......


How much was it? Did you get it locally?



matt said:


> Someone must be desperate for a woman if a lamp is looking sexy to you.


----------



## P Smith

matt said:


> Someone must be desperate for a woman if a lamp is looking sexy to you.


It just a test for a man's status - if you still are.


----------



## Chris Blount

Do you guys want a cigarette?


----------



## Nick

Anyone who looked at the picture and saw a woman hasn't seen one lately.


----------



## cj9788

jUST A TRICK OF THE EYE, i FIND IT MOR NOTICEABLE IF YOU STARE DIRECTLY INTO THE THE MIDDLE OF THE WHITE PART OF THE LAMP, AS YOU GAZE AWAY FROM THE MIDDLE THE ILLUSION APPEARS. i DONT THINK ITS SEXY NOR DOES IT TURN ME ON. jUST A NEAT ILLUSION.


----------



## armophob

Nick said:


> Anyone who looked at the picture and saw a woman hasn't seen one lately.


I totally agree, I have a whole house of recessed lighting, and I have not seen a real lamp light for years.


----------



## Upstream

It's not a lamp


----------



## P Smith

You should have better eye for PS-ing - look closely: someone did combine the lamp to bottom part of the girl. No need to be a professional to recognize the trick.


----------



## armophob

are we still arguing about why we are aroused, sorry scratch that , interested in this art? Sorry scratch we, why I am.....Nevermind


----------



## P Smith

stop scratching ! it could spread to all members here


----------



## Lord Vader

P Smith said:


> stop scratching ! it could spread to all members here


!rolling!rolling


----------



## Nick

Why does the woman have a lamp up her azz? Is that a _new_ proctological exam? :scratch:

"GE - _Lighting the way for over 100 years_"​


----------



## MysteryMan

Nick said:


> Why does the woman have a lamp up her azz? Is that a _new_ proctological exam? :scratch:
> 
> "GE - _Lighting the way for over 100 years_"​


Yup......switch on the lamp and the doctor can see everything.


----------



## Upstream

P Smith said:


> You should have better eye for PS-ing - look closely: someone did combine the lamp to bottom part of the girl. No need to be a professional to recognize the trick.


You're right. It is a lamp.


----------

